# Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???



## KarpfenFan (30. August 2007)

Wolltte mal fragen was ihr so verwendet Laufblei oder Festblei???


----------



## sorgiew (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

mir fehlt noch das vertrauen ins festblei aber das kann sich im september noch änder.

denn da gehe ich eine woche ausführlich testen!


----------



## Erdwurm (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

ich weiss gar nciht wie ich ncoh ohne festblei fischen sollte! ist einfach gut und sicher


----------



## Angelspass (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Habe beim Festblei immer das Problem, das der Karpfen ins Kraut geht und fest sizt.
Deswegen habe ich immer das Laufblei.


----------



## nExX (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

fische jetz schon seit längerer zeit nur noch festbleimontagen und bin nun total davon begeistert und überzeugt! mir kommt das festblei um einiges sicherer als das laufblei vor!


----------



## Pilkman (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Hi!

Diese Frage wurde schon etliche Male gestellt...  #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105033&highlight=laufblei+festblei
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89408&highlight=laufblei+festblei
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63658&highlight=laufblei+festblei
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32660&highlight=laufblei+festblei
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=4483&highlight=laufblei+festblei
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=17690&highlight=laufblei+festblei
usw. usw.


----------



## Pette (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Angelspass schrieb:


> Habe beim Festblei immer das Problem, das der Karpfen ins Kraut geht und fest sizt.
> Deswegen habe ich immer das Laufblei.



und das passiert beim laufblei nicht?

überlege mal.....


----------



## fantazia (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

naja,
nen laufblei läuft halt frei auf der schnur und brauch nich so schwer(gross)sein.kann mir schon vorstellen das man mit laufblei weniger problem mit sowas hat.auch wenn man es nich ausschließen kann.


----------



## Pette (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

was hat ein laufblei damit zu tun dass der karpfen, wenn er merkt das etwas nicht stimmt, in das kraut reinschwimmt......


----------



## Angelspass (30. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> und das passiert beim laufblei nicht?
> 
> überlege mal.....


 
Hallo,
wenn ich neben der Rute bin und sofort Kontakt mit dem Fisch habe dann nicht. 
Bin ich aber ein bisschen weg und nehme die Rute in die Hand so sitzt er schon im Kraut.

Wenn er noch nicht im Kraut ist kann ich im Drill in noch ein bisschen die Richtung vorgeben auch wenn er dann noch nach links oder rechts schwimmt.

Habe ich ein Festblei und ich komme nicht sofort zur Rute sitz der Karfen schon im Kraut und ich kann ziehen bis der Haken ausschlizt. Ok manchmal gibt der Karpfen auch nach aber die Großen nicht.
Habs schon ein paar mal mitgemacht.


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Lol!

Und wenn man Festblei fischt kann man nicht neben der Rute sitzen?

was macht ihr beim Nachtangeln?

da ist es 100% sicherer Festblei zu nehmen weil es verstreicht zu viel ezit ausm schlafsack bis zur rute....! da kannste nix gegen sagen...!

also bischen überlegen solte man schon....! festblei muss doch nicht gleich imemr heißen das man 10km weg sitz....


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

also ich sitze beim nachtangeln die ganze zeit neben meinen ruten und kann sofort reagieren.


----------



## Pilkman (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Angelspass schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich neben der Rute bin und sofort Kontakt mit dem Fisch habe dann nicht.
> Bin ich aber ein bisschen weg und nehme die Rute in die Hand so sitzt er schon im Kraut.
> 
> ...



Ääähm... sorry, also ich habe diese Begründung jetzt ein paar Mal gelesen, aber der Sinn und die Logik erschließen sich mir beim besten Willen nicht.... |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Jop deswegen ja!

Also bis jetzt ist noch kein wirklicher grund gegen das festblei genannt worden...!

soll nicht heißen das die laufbleimontage nichts bringt! kann sein. hab sie noch nicht getestet! ich bin blos der meinung das die argumente GEGEN festblei die bis jetzt kamen kein sinn machen...


----------



## smith1337 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Angelspass schrieb:


> ...
> wenn ich neben der Rute bin und sofort Kontakt mit dem Fisch habe dann nicht.
> Bin ich aber ein bisschen weg und nehme die Rute in die Hand so sitzt er schon im Kraut.
> 
> ...



hi@all. vorab: ich benutze ebenfalls die Festbleimontage...
so abwegig finde ich die Begründung gar nicht! ich glaube in diesem Fall wird eher auf die Fluchtreaktion eingegangen! Denn, wenn sich der Karpfen selbstgehakt hat, merkt er das sicherlich schneller/deutlicher als wenn er den Köder aufnimmt und ohne/geringem Widerstand weiterschwimmen kann... ergo er bekommt keine Panik und flüchtet "nicht so schnell" in Krautbänke, Schilf, Äste usw., die für ihn eine art Schutz darstellen
im Grunde gibt´s also nichts gegen Laufblei zu sagen, WENN man direkt an den Ruten sitzt und einen "widerstandsfreien" Schnurablauf garantieren kann


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

??? hÄ?

was hakt ein fisch schlimmer? selbsthakmontage ode rnen kräftiger anschlag.....????

gehts noch????

bei nem mächtigen anschlag tickt er bestimtm genauso aus....!

wer redet denn euch sowas ein??


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

bei ner festlbleimontage sitzen viele aber nich direkt neben der angel.die meisten schlafen bei längeren ansitzen.beisst dann ein karpfen flüchtet er halt weil er das festblei spürt.bei einer laufbleimontge sitzt man halt meist konzentriert daneben.beisst dann ein karpfen und man schlägt an flüchtet er natürlich auch.aber da hat man halt ab der ersten sekunde kontakt und kann ihn evt. in die richtige richtung dirigieren.das is der unterschied an der geschichte.


besser gesagt der unterschied liegt am angler.
wenn man bei der festbleimontage immer konzentriert daneben sitzt hat man halt auch ab der ersten sekunde kontakt.aber da der karpfen sich dort selber hakt sitzen die meisten halt nich so konzentriert wie bei ner laufbleimontage daneben.


----------



## bennie (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

das ist doch wirlicklich eine dumme annahme man würde bei festblei pauschal pennen oder umgekehrt .... #d
wie kommt ihr nur auf so einen schwachsinn?


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



bennie schrieb:


> das ist doch wirlicklich eine dumme annahme man würde bei festblei pauschal pennen oder umgekehrt .... #d
> wie kommt ihr nur auf so einen schwachsinn?


weil ich genug kenne die das so praktizieren.gibt ja wohl genug karpfenangler die bei ihren ansitzen pennen oder nich?bei ner laufbleimontage wär das halt nich von vorteil ausser man will bisse verpennen.

behaupte ja nich das jeder pennt.gibt aber genug leute die es tun.wieso auch nich?
die fische werden ja ohne das man was tut selber gehakt.oder sitzt du bei ner festbleimontage die ganze zeit so konzentriert daneben wie bei ner lafublei oder posenmontage?also ich tu es nich.


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



bennie schrieb:


> das ist doch wirlicklich eine dumme annahme man würde bei festblei pauschal pennen oder umgekehrt .... #d
> wie kommt ihr nur auf so einen schwachsinn?




genauso seh ich das auch! wer sagt das alle angler bei einer festblei nicht neben der rute sitzen?

was macht ihr bei einem 3 tages ansitz oder einer woche? ganze zeit neben der rute hocken???  BBEEEEESTTTTTIIIIIMMMT!!!

ICh hab echt nix gegen laufblei! ist ja irgendwie auch spannend! aber die begrüdung dafür sind manchmal echt lächerlich und arm....


----------



## bennie (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

ich bin nur im zelt wenns regnet oder ich schlafe. sonst sitze ich neben dem pod und tue was auch immer.... 

und oh.... festblei... sone überraschung ^^


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> genauso seh ich das auch! wer sagt das alle angler bei einer festblei nicht neben der rute sitzen?
> 
> was macht ihr bei einem 3 tages ansitz oder einer woche? ganze zeit neben der rute hocken???  BBEEEEESTTTTTIIIIIMMMT!!!


wenn ich penne nehme ich meine ruten aus dem wasser.ausser ich bin mit kollegen los die noch wach sind.fische aber auch meist traditionell mit pose und kartoffeln oder mais.


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



bennie schrieb:


> und oh.... festblei... sone überraschung ^^




Jo! das noch dazu!

ich glaube die Umfrage sagt alles...!


SCHLUSS AUS ENDE!


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> Jo! das noch dazu!
> 
> ich glaube die Umfrage sagt alles...!
> 
> ...


der meister hat gesprochen:q:q:q.


----------



## Pette (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

nein darum geht es nicht! aber manche bemerkungen sind wirklich einfach nur zum schmunzeln weil wenn man selber überlegt würde man merken das das kein sinn macht...!


----------



## Angelspass (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



smith1337 schrieb:


> hi@all. vorab: ich benutze ebenfalls die Festbleimontage...
> so abwegig finde ich die Begründung gar nicht! ich glaube in diesem Fall wird eher auf die Fluchtreaktion eingegangen! Denn, wenn sich der Karpfen selbstgehakt hat, merkt er das sicherlich schneller/deutlicher als wenn er den Köder aufnimmt und ohne/geringem Widerstand weiterschwimmen kann... ergo er bekommt keine Panik und flüchtet "nicht so schnell" in Krautbänke, Schilf, Äste usw., die für ihn eine art Schutz darstellen
> im Grunde gibt´s also nichts gegen Laufblei zu sagen, WENN man direkt an den Ruten sitzt und einen "widerstandsfreien" Schnurablauf garantieren kann


 
Endlich einer ders kapiert hat.
Möchte noch anmerken das ich deswegen schon zwei mal Baden gegangen bin.
Möchte aber auch klar stellen  wo die Hängergefahr nicht gegeben ist, verwende ich auch die Festbleimontage.

Und keiner kann mir erzählen das er 4 Std oder mehr Std immer bei den Ruten ist.


----------



## Angelspass (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



smith1337 schrieb:


> hi@all. vorab: ich benutze ebenfalls die Festbleimontage...
> so abwegig finde ich die Begründung gar nicht! ich glaube in diesem Fall wird eher auf die Fluchtreaktion eingegangen! Denn, wenn sich der Karpfen selbstgehakt hat, merkt er das sicherlich schneller/deutlicher als wenn er den Köder aufnimmt und ohne/geringem Widerstand weiterschwimmen kann... ergo er bekommt keine Panik und flüchtet "nicht so schnell" in Krautbänke, Schilf, Äste usw., die für ihn eine art Schutz darstellen
> im Grunde gibt´s also nichts gegen Laufblei zu sagen, WENN man direkt an den Ruten sitzt und einen "widerstandsfreien" Schnurablauf garantieren kann


 
Endlich einer ders kapiert hat.
Möchte noch anmerken das ich deswegen schon zwei mal Baden gegangen bin.
Möchte aber auch klar stellen  wo die Hängergefahr nicht gegeben ist, verwende ich auch die Festbleimontage.

Und keiner kann mir erzählen das er 4 Std oder mehr Std immer bei den Ruten ist.


----------



## Angelspass (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> nein darum geht es nicht! aber manche bemerkungen sind wirklich einfach nur zum schmunzeln weil wenn man selber überlegt würde man merken das das kein sinn macht...!


 

sammel erst noch ein paar Erfahrungen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter' (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

ich angle ausschließlich mit festblei un leadcore. bisher von 37 fischen ein fehlbiss(denke ma brasn oda so) kann mich nichts besseres mehr denken. viele sagen das der karpfen beim festblei wiederstand merkt un den köder wieder ausspuckt. wenn er wiederstand merkt hängt der haken doch eh schon( vorraussetzung: scharfe haken) un das mit den hängern kann ich net bestätiegen. hab auch damals mit laufblei un tangleröhrchen geangelt. hatte mehr fehlbisse un hänger als mit festblei. aba nun gut. jeder muss wissen wie er seine fische fängt. fangen tut man so oda soo. kommt bloß drauf an mit welcher technik man bessa arbeiten kann:m:m


----------



## bennie (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

guter post, also habt euch lieb leute!


----------



## Carphunter' (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



bennie schrieb:


> guter post, also habt euch lieb leute!



genau.:vik:


----------



## Angelspass (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> Jop deswegen ja!
> 
> Also bis jetzt ist noch kein wirklicher grund gegen das festblei genannt worden...!
> 
> soll nicht heißen das die laufbleimontage nichts bringt! kann sein. hab sie noch nicht getestet! ich bin blos der meinung das die argumente GEGEN festblei die bis jetzt kamen kein sinn machen...


 
Probies mal selber. Eine Angel mit Festblei und eine zweite mit Laufblei und mit dieser Montage.

Ich nehme einen Futterkorb wo die Schnur frei durchlaufen kann und an der zweiten ein Futterkorb mit 80g Blei. Nehme Teig und befülle die Futterkörbe.
Auf der Außenseite bespike die Futterkorbe mit Frolic
wo bei einem der Haken am Haar ist.
So können zum Beispiel die Weißfische den Teig fressen und wenn ein Karpfen kommt frist der das Frolic und kann dann frei abziehen bis du Anschlägst oder er Hakt sich selbst mit dem 80g Futterkorb.
Beobachte dann mal das verhalten der Karpfen, vieleicht merkst du dann den Unterschied selbst.

Bolies gehen natürlich auch.


----------



## Angelspass (31. August 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Hier noch ein Link für Teige.

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/friedfisch/rezepte.php


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Angelspass schrieb:


> sammel erst noch ein paar Erfahrungen !!!!!!!!!!!!!




LOL! sei mal gan z ruhig hier!....


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Angelspass schrieb:


> Probies mal selber. Eine Angel mit Festblei und eine zweite mit Laufblei und mit dieser Montage.



hab ich schon lengst mensch sonst würde ich heir nicht mitredne, oder? kannste soweit denken?

reg dich mal wieder ab und spiel dich nicht so auf....!

mit festblei hatte ich, und wie es die umfrage beweißt auch andere, bessere erfolge....

so, noch was zu sagen?


----------



## Angelspass (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Bin Dir hatl doch 20 Jahre voraus. Was mann auch an deinen Antworten sieht.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Post vom 31.08 12:59 Uhr


Pette schrieb:


> soll nicht heißen das die laufbleimontage nichts bringt! kann sein. *hab sie noch nicht getestet!*


 

Post von Heute 11:42 Uhr



Pette schrieb:


> *hab ich schon lengst* mensch sonst würde ich heir nicht mitredne, oder? kannste soweit denken?
> 
> reg dich mal wieder ab und spiel dich nicht so auf....!
> 
> ...


 
Hast wohl fix über Nacht nen Schnellkurs gemacht?
Manchmal macht der Ton die Musik, unabhängig für welche Methode man sich entscheidet.
Man sollte erst Testen und beide Varianten Angeln und nicht das Maul aufreissen ohne Hintergrund


----------



## fantazia (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> hab ich schon lengst mensch sonst würde ich heir nicht mitredne, oder? kannste soweit denken?
> 
> reg dich mal wieder ab und spiel dich nicht so auf....!
> 
> ...


entspann du dich doch mal.hast soweit ich weiss noch nichmal nen angelschein(meintest du vor kurzem auf jeden fall) und machst immer auf dicke hose.
und deine art wie du mit den leuten umgehst is auch naja.........


----------



## bennie (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

/signed


----------



## Lenzibald (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Servus.
Der nachteil vom Festblei ist ganz klar, wennst bei uns am See pennst und die Ruten sind im Wasser biste die Karte los. Zweiter Nachteil das die Fischerei langweilig wird Köder rein und warten bis sich einer hakt ist mir zu langweilig. Wo bleibt die Spannung ob der Anhieb sitzt oder zu früh angeschlagen es gibt doch nichts schöneres als zu beobachten wie sich der Bissanzeiger bewegt und ob man den Fisch erwischst oder nicht. Ich hab auch schon Festblei und alle erdenklichen Methoden ausprobiert also kommts mir keiner das ich mich nicht auskenne mit 38jahren Angelerfahrung.


----------



## Pette (2. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

heißt kein schein das man keine ahnung hat? ich habe nur kein schein weil bei uns in der gegend seit der reform in letztem jahr keine prüfung zustande kommt. nächstes jahr im frühjahr mach ich ihn! hab schon lange genug bücher gelesen und gelernt und praktisch geübt. geht nurnoch darum wo ich sie machen kann und wann...

ich habe früher schon jahre geangelt und viel vom vater und nachbarn mitbekommen.

also macht mal halb lang bevor ihr euch mich wegen meinem angeblichen "unkönnens" vollmacht. ihr habt keine ahnung wie ich fische...


und wenn du meinst das du so geil bist nur weil du 20 jahre älter bist ist eher genau das was zeigt wär hier bischen komisch im kopf ist. denn genau sowas zeigt nicht gerade von charakter stärke, oder`?

wenn du doch so erfahren bist, dann sollteste auch wissen das man nicht so einfach so andre leute einschätzen sollte bevor man sie kennt....

So What?

überleg mal ein wenig was du hier von dir gibts... ein fass ohne boden..

und ich habe die laufblei schon getestet, nicht lange aber habe ich. die überbleite von fantazia.... ist ja sone mischung.. nur widerstand der pose....

so was nun?
ich hab nix dagegen das ihr laufblei macht. ist ja schön und gut. jeder hat seine eigenen erfahrung gesammelt und seine eigene meinung. genau diese eigene meinung sollte man heutzutage haben können. also macht hier mal keinen voll.

ich war hier nur ein wenig erbost weil die argumente die hier kamen eigentlich keine waren.


so und jetzt zeig mal dein alter und bleib sachlich.....

mfg


PS: REGT EUCH WIEDER AB JUNGENS!!!


----------



## smith1337 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> ??? hÄ?
> 
> was hakt ein fisch schlimmer? selbsthakmontage ode rnen kräftiger anschlag.....????
> 
> ...



oh man, wenn ich sowas lese, dann kommt mir der Grünkohl hoch... lesen! nachdenken! verstehen! ... sollte das nicht klappen, in gleicher Reihenfolge nochmal.
es ging nicht mit einem einzigen Wort darum was schlimmer ist! lediglich die Fluchtreaktion wurde ihr von dem einem oder anderen dargelegt... aber wenn ich deinen Beitrag dazu durchlese, wird mir einiges klar. sorry, nich böse gemeint...


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

jaja! SICHERLICH! behalts einfahc für dich! dann ist endlich ruhe hier... mensch mensch mensch...


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Moin, moin Pette!

Ich habe heute morgen Deine Ausführungen gelesen und nur gedacht: "Geht´s noch? Wie kann jemand so arrogant und selbstherrlich auftreten und das Lesen von ein paar Büchern und ein paar zweifelhafte Versuche über jahrelange Erfahrung stellen?! Und dann noch so großkotzig auftreten und selbst nach weiteren Erklärungen auf seiner Meinung beharren?" #d

Wenn hier einer mal einen Gang runter schalten und mindestens zwei Mal vor dem Posten nachdenken sollte, dann ja wohl eindeutig DU! Was Du hier von Dir gibst, kann man beim besten Willen nicht mehr Diskussion nennen, das ist einfach nur schlechter Stil! Wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann, wurdest Du ja auch in der Vergangenheit wegen ähnlicher Vorkommnisse verwarnt... |kopfkrat

@ All

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich persönlich kann die nachträgliche Erklärung mit dem Zusammenhang der plötzlichen Fluchtreaktion und einer Lauf- bzw. Festbleimontage auch nachvollziehen, mir fehlen aber die praktischen Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Hindernissangeln. 

Ich hatte überlegt in Zukunft die Laufbleimontage für das Karpfenangeln vom Boot einzusetzen, da man dann auf Swinger und aufwändigen Bissanzeigen verzichten könnte, Fallbisse wird es aufgrund der Umlenkung durch das ausreichend schwer gewählte Laufblei nicht geben und ein leichter Schnurbogen ist bei dieser Angelart sicherlich auch eher von Vorteil.


----------



## Jan77 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt in Zukunft die Laufbleimontage für das Karpfenangeln vom Boot einzusetzen, da man dann auf Swinger und aufwändigen Bissanzeigen verzichten könnte,


 
Und schon ist man wieder bei den guten alten Monkey Climbern.

Ich habe eh den Verdacht, das die Swinger bei einer Laufbleimontage eher Hinderlich sind, da der Karpfen direkt in den Widerstand der Swinger schwimmt (Swinger eingestellt im Leichtgänigsten Zustand). "Früher" bei der Angelei mit Monkeyclimbern war die Bißausbeute in meinen Augen besser.

Aber kann auch sein, das ich zur Zeit einfach zu doof bin Karpfen zu fangen. Habe jetzt vier fünf mal in Folge Geschneidert, da verliert man schon mal den Glauben an seine Montagen und Methoden


----------



## Hohensinn (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Die Frage ob Laufblei oder Festblei muß jeder für sich rausfinden, funktionieren tut beides und jede Art hat seine Vor- und Nachteile!!! 
Wenn ich wo Fische wo Hindernisse im Wasser sind, dann sitzt ich immer neben den Ruten egal ob Festblei oder Laufblei!!! Damit ich sofort eingreifen kann!!! und wenn ich für mehrere Tage und Nächte wo fische und nicht immer auf meine Ruten acht geben kann, dann muß man halt mal einen Hotspot links liegen lassen und sich ein sicheres Plätzchen suchen!!! Den Karpfen und uns zuliebe!!!

Gruß


----------



## smith1337 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

endlich normale Leute :m


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> und selbst nach weiteren Erklärungen auf seiner Meinung beharren?" #d



Sorry wenn es zu hart war!

aber jeder hat seine eigene meinung.. also versuch es garnicht mir auszureden! schau dir umfrage an! dann siehste das es so ist fertig aus... und regt euch wieder ab ehy....


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> dann muß man halt mal einen Hotspot links liegen lassen und sich ein sicheres Plätzchen suchen!!! Den Karpfen und uns zuliebe!!!




jop! das ist mal ein wort!

erstmal dem fisch zu liebe, und außerdem geht es ja auch ins geld wenn man immer abreißer hat....


----------



## smith1337 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es zu hart war!
> 
> aber jeder hat seine eigene meinung.. also versuch es garnicht mir auszureden! schau dir umfrage an! dann siehste das es so ist fertig aus... und regt euch wieder ab ehy....



der einzige der sich hier aufregt bist Du... Und bitte erst lesen!!! die Umfrage bezieht sich auf die verwendete Technik, die benutzt wird! Und nicht welche "schlimmer" sei... und ich glaube hier will dich keiner deiner Meinung berauben ABER du solltest dich evtl. nicht so oft im "Ton" vergreifen und anderen auch eine (deutlich besser argumentierte) Meinung gönnen! denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht kommst heute ja noch auf ein Ergebnis...


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

knurri am besten du schließt das hier....

hat kein sinn mit denen...


----------



## Pilkman (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



Pette schrieb:


> knurri am besten du schließt das hier....
> 
> hat kein sinn mit denen...



Ich glaub Du verwechselst hier was, Pette!!! #d

Eine vernünftige Diskussion scheint nämlich mit DIR keinen Sinn zu haben, da Du anscheinend keine andere Meinung akzeptieren kannst, auch wenn diese nachträglich mit Argumenten untermauert wurde. Darüber hinaus wäre es von Vorteil, wenn Du dazu auch mal genauer lesen würdest.


----------



## Pette (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

da sieht man wieder...

da will man ruhig sein.. aber die labern trotzdem weiter.. hör doch einfach auf jetzt und ruhe.. ich sag doch auch nix mehr schlimmes/beleidigendes/arrogantes oder sonst was ihr auch zu meinen glaubt was ich mache...

sei doch einfahc ruhig und fertig...


----------



## fantazia (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

merkst du eigentlich nich das du der einzige bist der nich aufhören kann und immer wieder einen drauflegen muss und nen scheiss ton drauf hat#d?tust ja gerade so als wenn alle anderen immer wieder anfangen und du unschuldig bist.es is aber genau andersrum.naja egal.mehr sag ich dazu lieber nich...........hat ja eh kein sinn:q.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Gut, ich hatte schon ungefähr 15mal angefangen etwas zu schreiben... hab aber jedes mal statt auf "Antworten" dann wieder auf das kleine "x" geklickt.
Aber irgendwann wird´s auch mir zu doof hier...

@ Pette:
Ich will mich hier gar nicht erst meinen Vorrednern anschließen, da Du offenbar sowieso nicht liest/ ignorierst was sie sagen.
ich mach´s einfach etwas direkter: 
Wieviel Karpfen hast Du schon gefangen? Soviel Ahnung hast Du auch davon. 
Sorry, aber Du scheinst den Knall echt nicht gehört zu haben. versuch Dich mal auf´s wesentliche zu konzentrieren und spam nicht sämtliche Threads mit Deinem Egotrip zu. Danke.


@ Knurri: Vielleicht tätest Du wirklich gut daran, dass hier dich zu machen - sonst komm ich noch in Versuchung einen gewissen Ausdruck zu benutzen, für den ich von Dir ja bereits schonmal ne Verwarnung kassiert habe!


----------



## bennie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



smith1337 schrieb:


> endlich normale Leute :m



geht doch nix über diesen Thread nach 4 Stunden LK-Klausur


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



bennie schrieb:


> geht doch nix über diesen Thread nach 4 Stunden LK-Klausur


Ich finde das hier als Unbeteiligter auch sehr entspannend, in manchen Passagen auch erheiternd#g
mfg Thomas


----------



## Rudl (3. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*

Ich verwende meistens selbtshakmontagen da ich zum grössten Teil immer gleich mehrere Tage am Wasser bin und eine direkte Anwesenheit nicht immer gegeben ist.

1.Freilaufmontage
Damit der Freilauf ordentlich, auch beim Einsatz eines Tubes, gewährleistet ist verwende ich einen Slik Ring für das Blei.
Diese Montage erfordert eine ständige Anwesenheit um anheften zu können da ansonsten der Fisch den Köder wieder schneller ausgeblasen hat als euch lieb ist.
Wer ohne Baitrunner fischt sollte die Bremse ganz öffnen oder den Rollenbügel aufklappen.

2.Festblei bzw.selbsthakmontage.In Line.
Bei der In Line Montage läuft die Haupt/Schlagschnur mittig durchs Blei und wird vorne mit dem Swivel im Blei fixiert.In Gewässern ohne Hindernissen zu empfehlen.

3.Festblei bzw.selbsthakmontage mit Safety Clip
Diese Montage ist in verkrauteten/ verholzten etc. Gewässern zu empfehlen in denen Hindernisse zu erwarten sind.
Der S. Clip stellt sicher, dass der Fisch, der in ein Hindernis gerät bzw. sich festsetzt und dies dann zum Schnurbruch führt, das Blei problemlos wieder abstreifen kann.


----------



## smith1337 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Laufblei oder Festbleimontage???*



bennie schrieb:


> geht doch nix über diesen Thread nach 4 Stunden LK-Klausur



wenn´s `ne Physik LK-Klausur war, dann ja


----------

